# Hot Golf



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok men, and boys. Tomorrow, myself and three friends are making our annual trek to the Furnace Creek GC. We do this every year at this time. Sometimes it's cooler, but this time maybe not. I expect to be playing with a "hot" bag of clubs. Hope the balls don't melt. 

5 Day Weather Forecast and Conditions for Death Valley

Furnace Creek Golf Course, Furnace Creek Ranch - Death Valley, California Golf Course Directory | Course Finder | GolfNow.com


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> Ok men, and boys. Tomorrow, myself and three friends are making our annual trek to the Furnace Creek GC. We do this every year at this time. Sometimes it's cooler, but this time maybe not. I expect to be playing with a "hot" bag of clubs. Hope the balls don't melt.
> 
> 5 Day Weather Forecast and Conditions for Death Valley
> 
> Furnace Creek Golf Course, Furnace Creek Ranch - Death Valley, California Golf Course Directory | Course Finder | GolfNow.com


I've heard of that course in Death Valley, don't they impose time restrictions?:dunno:


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

None that I know of. If they do, I know they don't enforce it. They do advise you to take along a lot of water, that they will gladly sell to you.  We will be using electric carts


broken tee said:


> I've heard of that course in Death Valley, don't they impose time restrictions?:dunno:


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Guess you don't walk the course for 4 hrs?

Probably been asked before but as its below sea level how far does a tee shot fly compared with what you get at your home course?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

The lower the altitude, the more dense the air is. More dense means more resistance to the ball. This assuming the humidity is the same. Higher humidity has an positive effect on the ball's distance. The reason for this is the fact that at higher humidity, there is a greater proportion of water vapor in the air. Water vapour is less dense than the major gases in the atmosphere (Nitrogen, Oxygen) and therefore the air is less dense. Less dense air offers less drag and less lift, the combination which results in slightly more distance. Now the question is how does one factor in all these different combinations of weather. I never worry about it myself. Today at 214' below sea level, I did not not notice much difference in distance. Then again I am not what I consider a long hitter. I was hitting my drives about 240 yards, which is close to what I hit my drives at 2500' above sea level. This might be because the fairways at Furnace Creek were much slower than my home course. None of us got much roll after the carry. :dunno:


Big Hobbit said:


> Guess you don't walk the course for 4 hrs?
> 
> Probably been asked before but as its below sea level how far does a tee shot fly compared with what you get at your home course?


----------

